# Spring is here!!



## paphioboy (Sep 20, 2010)

Well, at least in Down Under...  These are what's blooming at the botanic gardens..
Echeverias (succulents) in landscaping:









Sedum rubrotinctum:




Cactus:




Mesembryanthemum 'Orange' - looks like a very tall portulaca (Japanese rose):








Interesting aloe inflorescence:


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 20, 2010)

White calla lilies/pig lilies:












Miniature Agapanthus:




More echeverias:




Chalice vine (Solandra nitida) - simply huge flowers! Each bloom is at least 6 inches across... The vine is climbing up a huge tree...


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 20, 2010)

*Orchids*

Arpophyllum spicatum, only orchid flowering now in the greenhouse... Schomburgkia superbiens just finished blooming. Oncidium maculatum just starting to open.




Bletilla striata grown beside a big clump of Birds of Paradise (Strelitzia reginae):




The ugly :sob: :sob:  :
An epidendrum:




What used to be a really big clump of Brassia gireoudiana:




Brassia verrucosa:




The Onciidinae seem particularly susceptible to this disease. Laeliinae (schomburgkias and cattleyas) are more resistant to the bulb rot...


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 20, 2010)

Capeweed (Rudbeckia) flowering by the roadside:




I'm not sure what this is, but it sure is pretty.. Snapdragons..? Masses and masses of flowers of red, pink, white and yellow..


----------



## NYEric (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey, the Brassia gireoudiana has new growths! Tell them for a small consultatn fee you'll take it home, fix it up, and return it! 
Thanx for sharing. Spring is here! Hrmph!


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 20, 2010)

Very nice blooms!!!, (except those orchid plants where only Arpophyllum spicatum is really cool )! Thanks !!! Jean


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for sharing! I am so jealous that it is Spring down there, we are heading into Fall, so Winter is not too long away...

By the way yes, they are dwarf snapdragons (Antirrhinum), the one you called Capeweed, are Gazania (and not Rudbeckia), and they are native to South Africa (the Cape region). Rudbeckia's, also known as Black-eyed Susan's are native to North America.

Robert


----------



## etex (Sep 20, 2010)

Very nice botanical gardens!! Thanks for sharing the view with us!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 20, 2010)

Beautiful gardens. I'm with Robert -- I am not fond of the thought of Winter coming!


----------



## Hera (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for the tour of those really cool plants. The textures are amazing. Nice to see something different.


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 20, 2010)

Glad you guys like it. Thanks for the ID, Robert..


----------

